# Thanks but I need some suggestions



## Old Griz (Mar 29, 2005)

I want to thank everyone for their input on the new photo set up I am using... it seems that everyone prefers the blurred background and I have to agree.. a little more work on the computer to get it done, but that is no big deal... 
The biggest obstacle that I have is what to rest the pen on to photograph it... the rock (a piece of flint module) seemed like a good idea but a lot of people here and on another forum thought it detracted from the pen... 
I have tried some end cuts from an piece of maple burl I have, but I thought they were not right... 
Does anyone have any other ideas for a neutral support that will not detract from the pen... On another forum someone suggested using a wire drilled into the base and running into the end of the pen.. this would work on a ballpoint, but not for rollerballs and fountain pens... 
I have thought of just laying the pens out flat, but I like the idea of them standing upright like you would hold them when writing... 
All input will be greatly appreciated.. 
Thanks again


----------



## wayneis (Mar 29, 2005)

Tom the wire would work for rollerball and BP because you take the ink refil out, you can then have the wire adjusted at any angle that you want.  Another idea is a plexy glass singlr pen holder, I think that PSI has some and I think with a little playing around you coulsd make one yourself.  One other thing that you could do is have a wire standing up with a bend at the top to rest the pen on then clone it out in PS.  Depending on what you use for a background, its pretty easy to do.

Wayne


----------



## Old Griz (Mar 29, 2005)

The only problem I have with the wire inserted into the tip is that I would have to drill a hole into the stage I use and the backing material... something I really don't want to do... as for just cloning out a wire stand, that is no big problem since I will be blurring the backing on PS anyway... I might have to try that one... thanks Wayne...


----------



## WoodChucker (Mar 29, 2005)

Tom, I can't really help you with this because I have the same problem. Like you, I'd like to have them standing at an angle but doing it that way it takes up to much room on my web page. So I've opted to lay them flat. The problem with them being flat is they seem to roll over and won't stay in the position to show off the side of the pen I think looks best. Thats the reason I started using that green felt background that Anthony keeps riding me about. []

I like Wayne's idea about the plastic and will play around with that. And I'm sure we will get other good ideas too. Thanks!


----------



## Old Griz (Mar 29, 2005)

RT
I have the rolling around licked.. go to your local art supply shop and buy some of that sticky wax that florists use to keep displays in line.. there is also a version for art work... since you are only using it for a short time, it will not affect your finish.. I don't know if I would want to leave it on there for a long time... just being paranoid I guess... 
Now you can get rid of the green felt and get Tony off your back... LOL... You realize of course if you were using green, white and red felt together he would not be giving you a hard time... LOL


----------



## Daniel (Mar 29, 2005)

Tom,
 I think you wax is the same sort of stuff I've mentioned before. and if it came from an art supply store I would be shocked if it would hurt the finish. that is sort of a standard consideration when dealing with Art. sooner or later the product is going to come into contact with something worth more than you or I ever want to know about. the term Priceless comes to mind. Usually if it will harm anything it will be spelled out on the packaging.


----------



## WoodChucker (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks Tom! Someone else here had told me about the wax too. But I don't have any art supply stores around here and I'm a long ways from a city that would carry them. I've looked for it on the web but haven't found it. Anyone have a link to an on-line store that carries it? Thanks again Tom!


----------



## Daniel (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey, Just read you opening Post and questions. the rock is jsut a touch on the busy side. But for me not to much because when I look at your photo I see pen. and nothing really takes my eye away from it permanently. having the eye glance around to take in the whole photo is not bad. that's why the other elements are there. to give the pen a "Setting" this one says "Writing Home" to me. or "Returning Mail" hope that makes since. but it looks like a scene from someone either writting a bunch of post cards, or getting ready to write letters to the people they got post cards from. the first story makes a little more since. and is that what the viewer sees anyway. but you got the job done in that I can see a story at all. If anything I woudl say you are not completely getting away with not defusing the light. the Highlights are just a little to much on the sharp side not sure how to suggest defusing a 30 watt light though. maybe through cellophane 
Here is anouther way I invision this picture. have the pen proped against a wooden box. this can either be a rugged looking box ike this is a scene from an expedition. or a man's jewelry box. Angel it from the lower left corner to the back center or close to that. basically the line of the box will lead the eye to the back of the photo is anywhere.
you couls stll have the post cards. or ad some bills a lading ro other such paperwork into the mix. maybe even a compass or watch tossed in there. starting to get off into an entirely different photo though. anyway, really stretch the elements to the max and still keep the pen front and center. sort of heading for a Dr. Livingston at his plywood set over an orange crate desk thing. or a busy important persons dresser top. But basically I think yo may be falling ito the overanalization of your phtoto. you will always see something wrong. the artist always does. I think you nailed it with this photo. My eye takes in what is going on in the photo but it always comes back to a pen. a pen that is standing out.


----------



## woodscavenger (Mar 29, 2005)

I like the rock!


----------



## jdavis (Apr 12, 2005)

The rock


----------



## Thumbs (Apr 12, 2005)

<b>Tom</b>,
I'm sorry. I may be rehashing the whole thing all over again.  But I think the more natural things look the more attractive they are!

That may sound  a bit strange when talking about something as contrived as a picture of an unnatural device, a pen!  I don't like things out of focus, it hurts my eyes and makes me suspicious, too!  Are you deliberately hiding something or trying to distract me?  These may be suspicions springing from the id!  I don't know, but when things get too artsy-fartsy I start backing away.  Maybe it's just that I haven't ever felt comfortable with people that put on airs or get their snoots up in the air, too much.  

I appreciate fine art!  I think that is what you and so many others here have been doing!  You can, rightfully, take great pride in that!

I think some of the pictures of your work are fabulous!  If you're fishing for compliments for your work; you deserve them........  The pictures have for the most part shown that work in great form and attractively, too!  

A good background adds to the character and definition of its centerpiece.  A background becomes bad when it becomes a statement or strategy beyond the centerpiece to which it was dedicated.  It's almost holistic!  When it feels right, it usually is!  When it's too obviously contrived, it doesn't feel right.  Many people like to feel clever by pretending to be loftier than they are and will fall for the false trappings of glitter and glamour.  

Your work needs no extra glitter, it has all the natural glamour it needs!!!!!  Please don't be angry with me for sounding like an art critic or a professor of arcane art knowledge, I'm just a regular guy who is opinionated and talks way too much!  (Yeah, I know everybody agrees with that at least.)    I also know that you want your work to be perfect and be shown perfectly.  That's why you're trying to go the extra mile.  We've all got that "I'm gonna be the best" competitive syndrome; we've got to keep proving ourselves better!  You're one of those guys leading the pack, <b>Tom</b>; don't worry about those pictures! 

[]Worry more about how you're gonna help teach the rest of us to be _almost_ as good so your pens still shine _above and beyond_![]


----------



## rtjw (Apr 12, 2005)

I like the rock also.


----------



## AdamB (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WoodChucker_
> <br />Thanks Tom! Someone else here had told me about the wax too. But I don't have any art supply stores around here and I'm a long ways from a city that would carry them. I've looked for it on the web but haven't found it. Anyone have a link to an on-line store that carries it? Thanks again Tom!



buy museum wax here
http://www.sculpt.com/catalog_98/finishing/Museum_Putty.htm


----------



## TheHoneymooners (Apr 24, 2005)

Tom this has probably been mentioned before, but what about propping the pen on an unturned blank of the same wood?...It's an idea I've been kicking around?


----------

